# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojili smo dečka!

## kijara

evo drage/dragi moji ne znam gdje bi se smjestila pa ću se malo ovdje ugurati   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

naime MM i ja postali smo PONOSNI RODITELJI NAJSLAĐEG MALOG   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:   NA SVIJETU 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
ne znam od kud da krenem jer bi mogla piasai kao navijena o njemu   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  
ajmo redom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

kada su nas pozvali na razgovor ( kada smo ušli u UŽI krug ) iskreno rečeno   nismo se baš puno nadali ( bolje rečeno nismo se htjeli nadati jer smo već par puta od silnog nadanja završili sa rolom maramica i neprespavanim noćima ) otišli smo u centar i kada smo smo obavili razgovor izašli smo van sa komentarom ( između sebe  )  :Grin:   -ok. još jedan razgovor, ništa od toga, prekratko je to sve trajalo itd. bilo prošlo idemo dalje...... kada su nas zvali da se ponovno pojavimo u centru -prva pomisao je bila OPET SU NAM ZABORAVILI DATI NEŠTO NA POTPIS!!!!! došli smo tamo, sjeli ( sva sreća pa smo sjeli inače bi upali )  :Laughing:   prva rečenica je bila u komadu ČESTITAMO ODLUČILI SMO SE ZA VAS DA LI ŽELITE OTIĆI VIDJETI MALENOG !!!!!!!!! opet kažem SVA SREĆA PA SMO SJEDILI   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   prvo pitanj koje smo u isti mah izrekli MM I JA BILO JE "KADA GA MOŽEMO VODITI KUĆI" žena se šokirala, krenula je s tim da ga prvo moramo vidjet pa onda se odlučit da li ga želimo ili ne pa neka to prespavamo par dana a da ga samo odemo malo vidjet pa da javimo. e sad vjerovao mi to ko ili ne, onog momenta kada su nam rekli da smo izabrani, taj mali anđeo bio je naš i tu se više ništa nije imalo odlučivat promišljat ili šta već ne. no dobro morali smo sačekati dva tri sata budući da je spavao pa ga nisu htjeli budit MAJKO SVETA TA DVA SATA SU BILA KAO DVA STOLJEĆA -- NIKAD PROĆ    nakon što smo stigli i sjeli u "čekaonicu" srce je se popelo u grlo a ruke su se pošle tresti, onog momenta kada su ga unjeli onako malog, sitnog,veselog, MM i ja smo jednostavno zanjemili ( što je za mene iznenađujuće, ja nikad ne ostajem bez riječi )    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   suze su krenule same od sebe a nekoliko trenutaka se nismo uspjeli ni pomaknuti, kada smo ga primili u naručje nikada više ga nismo htjeli pustiti. naj bolniji trnutak je bio kada smo ga navečer morali ostaviti a on nije htio od nas još kad je počeo srčano plakati srce nam je puklo. dogovoreno je bilo da će mo vikend provesti s njim pa ovisno kako bude reagirao na nas odlučit će se kada ga možemo voditi kući. naravno još su nam rekli da u tih par dana razmislimo da li ga želimo. no za nas nije bilo potrebe da bilo šta promišljamo. E ONDA TIH NEKOLIKO DANA DO VIKENDA, AJME MAJKO MOJA MILA, NAMA KAO STOLJEĆA A MISLIM DA SMO SE ONIM TETAMA POELI NA VRH GLAVE ZIVKAJUĆI SVAKI DAN DA ČUJEMO KAKO JE, ŠTA RADI, JE LI PAPO, ITD. kad je došao petak odjurili smo kao rakete ( nismo imali pojma da nam auto može tako brzo ići )   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i kada nas je naše malo pile vidjelo opet bio je to NAJVEĆI I NAJLJEPŠI OSMIJEH NA SVIJETU, JOŠ KAD JE PRUŽIO SVOJE MAJE RUKICE DA GA UZMEMO, OPET SU KRENULE SUZE ALI I SMIJEH. taj dan je odlučeno da ga možemo voditi kuću budući kako je reagirao a i nakon našeg odlaska nije se bio smirio cijelu noć. NIKO SRETNIJI OD NAS  kada smo došli kući sve mu se jako svidjelo i sve ga je zanimalo, bio je oduševljen svojom sobom i zaspao je dok si rekao keks, a MM i ja-- e mi smo presjedili cijelu noć kraj vrata gledajući ga i diveći se našem malom anđelu koje smo čekali tri godine....  eto mogu ja još, ali opet cmizdram ovaj put od sreće   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   toliko za sada svima sve naj naj -- i dalje će mo biti tu pa ako netko ima pitanj SAMO NAPRIJED*"TATA" vveeeeeeelika pusa braci i seki od nas troje*

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  Čestitam od srca!!! A da se ovako lijepa vijest ne utapa u jutarnjoj kavici splitat ću post i otvoriti novu temu!

----------


## piplica

Baš me dirnu ovako lijepe vijesti!
Čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## vidra

predivno   :Love:  
guštajte   :Saint:

----------


## japanka

ajme  :Heart:  
čestitam vam od srca
pišite i dalje, baš me ugrijalo oko srca

----------


## mareena

Kijara, čestitam  :D !

Mogu zamisliti vašu sreću nakon toliko čekanja. Od silnog uzbuđenja nisi nam napisala koliko je star maleni   :Heart:  .

----------


## mali karlo

čestitam od   :Heart:  

Najveća   :Kiss:   cijeloj obitelji  :Love:

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :D   :Heart:  

bravo !

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitam!

----------


## štrigica

baš lijepo!... čestitam...   :Saint:

----------


## Joe

:D  :D  :D 
super za njega i super za vas!!!!
koliko je točno star?

----------


## nela

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## gaggy

Samo dok sam citala tvoj tekst rasplakala sam se , VEEEEELIKE čestitke od mene i MM i SREEEEECE do neba i vama i malenome  :Heart:   :D 
Ovo je predivno za cuti.

----------


## Mariela

:D  :D  :D 

Predivne vijesti, čestitam od srca. 

 :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

Kijara.... :D , tebi TM i malenom mišeku puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke i puno pusa :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kloklo

Od srca čestitam i vama i malenom dječaku što ste se našli i toliko usrećili   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tajchi73

:D ČESTITAM   :Love:

----------


## sandraks

kijara, divno!!
bravo!! čestitam od srca! veseli me kad sve sjedne, baš kao da je tako oduvijek i bilo!!
a i, moram dodati, rekla si da ste čekali tri godine, i ipak su nazvali oni vas, jer evo, mi čekamo dvije, zivkamo i dva puta smo bili na razgovoru, jednom i u užem krugu no, još niš zapravo...daje mi nadu vaša priča...
pusek malom princu!

----------


## Tayra

:D  :D  :D Kako divno!   *ČESTITAM*   :Heart:

----------


## geta

Čestitamo! :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Čestitke   :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam.. :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D ! Sandraks,   :Heart:  i ~~~!

----------


## čokolada

Oduvijek su na ovom forumu posvojenja išla po tri odjednom...ajmo, tko je treći?   :Heart:

----------


## anna

:D Cestitam od sveg srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vlvl

Pridružujem se čestitkama!  :D

----------


## rozalija

ČESTITAM sretnoj obitelji od   :Heart:  .
Uživajte sa svojim malim dječakom.

----------


## DiLala

Čestitam vam od srca. I divim se vama svima koji posvajate djecu. Imate veliko srce i vjerujem da ste plemeniti i divni nesebični ljudi, neću reći da ste bolji od roditelja koji imaju svoju djecu ali sigurno da vrlo vrlo vrlo često to i jeste.   :Heart:   :Heart:  Još jednom čestitke i nek vam bude uvijek dom pun ljubavi, razumijevanja i strpljenja. Princu jedan veeeeliki zagrljaj od mene.  :Love:   :Love:  sve mi se plače

----------


## mamma san

Kijara, čestitam !!   :Heart:

----------


## kijara

OD SRCA VAM SVIMA HVALA NA ČESTITKAMA   :Heart:   :Heart:  

evo kako je naša čokoladica   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   mene lijepo smjestila- HVALAAAAA    :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
ja vam evo koristim gužvu za vrijeme popodnevnog pajkenja da malo škicnem šta se događa

mali miš je imao nepunih godinu dana kakda je stigao, PROSLAVIO JE PRVI ROĐENDAN KOD KUĆE, ( tata je slavio do šest ujutro )  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   bilo je ludo i nezaboravno, tortu je zgrabio čim ju je vidio tak da se ostatak papo žlicom   :Razz:   :Razz:   inače uživamo, shvaća tko je mama ( joj kad je prvi put rekao mama, plakala ko kišna godina ) pogotovo oko 6 ujutro   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   tatu zove kad je napravio nešto što "nije" smio ( lete igračke zrakom kao meteori pa šta pogodi ) a baku i djeda kad bi se nosio. Ovaj tjedan završavamo i sa svim mogućim prijavama odjavama i čim sve ne, pa eto ako netko ima pitanja oko toga INFORMACIJE SU SVJEŽE    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   E da uspio je mami rasjeć usnicu pa mama sad hoda okolo kao da je puko šleper, a ako netko kaže kako dijete od godine dana ne kuži šta je šta grdno se vara. Strefio me je jednim od svojih meteora, nisam znala ni šta me snašlo, no onog momenta kad me pogodio počeo je plakat dopuzao je do mene rekao mama pa nešto dudugiage i zaljepio mi na obraz najljepšu pusu na svijetu. NIŠT ME VIŠE NIJE BOLILO!!!!!!!!!
sandraks, pitala si me da li su oni nas zvali?? JESU!!! kao što sam i pisala, i mi smo bili par puta na razgovorima i u užim krugovima puni nade a na kraju bude BUMMMM NIŠTA. ovaj put smo zbilja išli hladne glave, u podsvjesti nikom ništa, i upravo nam je sad upalilo. E još nešto, iskreno rečeno malo je pod navodnicima "jezovito" ( nije prava riječ ali ne znam kako bi se drugačije izrazila) koliko liči na MM FLIZULA, NOSIĆ, OKICE, OBRVE  ma sve, mada kažu da ima nešzo i moje   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

najbolji komentar mi je bio prije par dana kada su nas sreli jedni poznanici koje nismo vidjeli jako jako dugo, JAAAAAAAAAAAOOOO VIDI GA , SVE NAJBOLJE ŠTO IMAJU MAMA I TATA JE POKUPIO SEBI, NEMOŽE SE IZGUBIT!!!!!!!1 srce kao luftbalon.

mogla bi ja ovako do sutra pisat 
eto curke moje za sada toliko  :D  :D 

vvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllliiiikkka pusa svima

----------


## ENI_MIA

kijara, čestitke svima i velika pusa malom mišeku od nas   :Love:  
 :Kiss:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Kijara čestitam a malom mišeku velika   :Kiss:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Balarosa

Čestitamo   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čestitam  :D   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

cestitke od sveg srca

----------


## litala

cestitke cijeloj obitelji   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

čestitam od   :Heart:  !!!
pročitala sam u dahu i sad tulim od sreće . . . prekrasno
 :Kiss:   :Saint:

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Kijara  :D  :D  :D ...a mišeku   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

čestitam od srca  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Yorkica

Čestitke od   :Heart:  

Uživajte svi troje   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Cestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## bepina

Predivno je koliko su ovi tvoji postovi ispunjeni veseljem.

Čestitam od srca i vjerujem da veselju neće biti kraja   :Heart:

----------


## sis

Divno! Čestitam!

----------


## pikapolonca

Predivno!  :Heart:  
Čestitke od srca  :Love:  
Toliko sam se raznježila da su i meni suze krenule  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

Kijara, kako je mišek?  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## kijara

PUSE SVIMA


PAHULJČICE    :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Mali miš je super, imao je nedavno krstitke i to mu je bilo ono VVVVVVVAAAAAAAUUUUUU, je da smo u crkvi zamijenili hor   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ali šta se tu može. KAO ŠTO NAŠ PATER REČEEEEEE  " on vam moli na svoj način, je da ga ne razumijemo ali ga ČUJEMO "  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:    Prošli smo i prve virozice, kihanja , i presvlačenja svakih pet minuta zbog hm, zna se čega   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . ali sve u svemu-- SUPER SMO--- RASTEMO PUNO PAPAMO, ISPITUJEMO SVE DO KRAJNJIH GRANICA, malo nam je bed jer ne možemo više van kao što smo mogli dok je bilo ljeto ali polagano se navikavamo i na to. Krenule se i galame ako MM ili ja izlazi iz prostorije, PPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO se mazimo i pazimo, (ponekad još neko od nas dobije zaljepljen šamar, koji usput rečeno DOSTA BOLI )  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:    I tako UŽIVAMO 

VELIKA PUSA SVIMA

----------


## bepina

Kijara, predivno je čitati o tvojoj obitelji. Šaljem veliku   :Kiss:   vašem sinu i čestitam mu što je dobio roditelje koji su stvoreni baš za njega, a i vama što ste dobili sina koji je stvoren za vas.   :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sve su to čari roditeljstva, uživajte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Lijepo te je čuti s ovakvim vijestima.   :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Mazite se i uživajte.   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

baš je lijepo čuti kako uživajte   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> baš je lijepo čuti kako uživajte


  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam na sineku i da se leteći meteori i pljuske pretope u velike slinave puse.  :Heart:

----------


## jelenkić

Od srca čestitke ponosnim roditeljima! Puno se volite, mazite i pazite!  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:D nek vam bude i dalje prekrasno i veselo  :D

----------


## renci

čestitam na sinu, a dok čitam tvoje postove zahvaljujem ti jer mi uljepšavaš dan 300%!  :Heart:

----------


## kijara

HVALA SVIMA A POGOTOVO NA OVIH 300%


EVO NOVOSTI  POČELI SMO HOODAAATIIIIII   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

JJAAAAAOOOOOOOO, MAMA SE PREZNOJAVA I OSTAJE BEZ NOGU KAD SE USTANE PA KAD KRENE--- MALI SPIDI GONZALES---- KLIMAMO SE KAO ŽELATINA   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   DOK PREĐEMO OD TOČKE A DO TOČKE B ALIIII SMO SSSSSRRRRREEEEEEETNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIII, PO KOJI PUT GUZA PLATI PRI SLIJETANJU ALI OČITO NIJE STRAŠNO KAD NASTAVIMO ODMAH DALJE.

E DA I JOŠ NEŠTO --- ZA JEDNO 20G. KADA NA TV-u BUDETE GLEDALI VIJESTI " POJAVIO SE DRUGI PAVAROTI " ZNAJTE DA JE TO MOJ SIN-- KAD DREKNE NI PAVAROTI MU NIJE RAVAN   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   -- NEMOŽE SE ODREDITI KOLIKO IMA DECIBELA.

SA BAKAMA I DIDAMA STARA PRIČA "SVE SE SMIJE SVE SE MOŽE" PA ONDA BUDE KINO, A MAMA JEDINO IMA PROBLEM (nije problem al eto nazovimo ga tako )  AKO SLUČAJNO TREBA NEKUDA OTIĆI ILI IZAĆI IZ PROSTORIJE -- DREKA NA SAV GLAS NE POMAŽE NI TATA VIŠE.. 

ETO TOLIKO ZA SADA OD NAS 

PUUSSA SVIMA

----------


## Rebbeca

Kijara   :Kiss:   malom mišiću   :Heart:  Vidim da uživate sa   :Saint:

----------


## pahuljičica

najslađem mišeku čestitam na prvim koracima :D  :D , a mami i tati   :Kiss:

----------


## kijara

PAHULJČICEEEEE     :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

preslatki su kada prohodaju   :Zaljubljen:  ,baš lijepe vijesti

----------


## Gost

Predivno   :Love:

----------


## mareena

:Kiss:   malom hodaču i pjevaču!

Kijara, isključi CAPS LOCK, jer velikim slovima ostavljaš dojam kao da vičeš.   :Love:

----------


## kijara

Pajdon na vikanju   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   --- nije namjerno .....

Evo i nas malo.......

Malo smo bojesni, pa smo svaki dan kod doktojice koju iskreno ne može vidjet očima, dobili smo i pikicu  , nakon koje smo digli pedijatriju na noge a mama skoro pala u nesvjest...........  

Stiže naš prvi zajednički Božić.. Očarani smo svim tim blještavilom, jedini problem je taj što ne možemo baš sve dirat pa s tim nije prezadovoljan   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Počeli smo TRČAT --- ajmo tak reći--- mama je počela dobivat sjede od toga   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pogotovo kada smo vani...


Velika pusa svima

----------


## ina33

Uh, mene to trčanje tek čeka. Želim vam predivan prvi Božić zajedno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Kjara....izljubi mi mog malog XY. prošli put ste se izvukli i oprosteno vam je  :Smile: , al drugi put me se cuvaj  :Smile: !!

----------


## malezija

kijara,tebi tvojoj  maloj obitelji   :Heart:  ,uživajte..

----------


## teuta

Pusa i sretni blagdani uz što više uživancije  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Ovo zvuči krasno.   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

:Kiss:   za malenog 
 :Heart:

----------


## kijara

Hvala puno curke   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


Eto ti ga na --- zaradili smo svoju prvu čvorugu danas   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   Nije lopta htijela  slušat pa smo po prvi put zaronili ......

Mislim da je svim mamama bilo ko i meni - totalna blokada -- svega 

Na sreću nije ništa strašno kak je zvučalo s njegovg gledišta, zlato mamino   :Taps:   :Taps:   :Taps:   :Taps:   :Taps:  

Danas moramo unjeti bor u kuću, tata ga je donio i  ostavio vani --- SATIMA bi  ćućio pred njim, tak da će mo imati prijevremeno kićenje bora   :Klap:   :Klap:  

Imam jedno pitanje -- da li je nakon prvog usvojenja potrebno ponovno slati zamolbe na centre ili prvobitne mogu ostati 
Hvala unaprijed 

pusa svima

----------


## čokolada

Rečeno mi je da centri očekuju od posvojitelja da ih obavijeste o realiziranom posvojenju, pa smo tako i napravili. U svakom slučaju mislim da moraš ponovo pisati molbu (u kojoj ionako nećeš sakriti da ste već posvojili), a i obrada se ponovo mora napraviti jer ima svoj "rok trajanja".

----------


## kijara

hm 

Hvala čoks   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Za obradu znamo da je moramo ponovno proći, ali u našem centru su nam rekli da jednostavno ostavimo stare zamolbe i da ne obaviještavamo o posvojenju,  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  pa bi bili jako zahalni ako bi nam mame i tate koji su to prošli malo pojasnili jer glupo mi je da, ono,dobijemo poziv ili nas nazovu a mi posvojili bebača a nismo obavijestili, bez obzira što želimo mišiću malu seku ili bracu .

Hvala svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mi smo poslali nove molbe za drugo dijete. Znam ljude koji su dva puta posvojili na temelju jedne molbe, ali mislim da vam je bolje poslati novu i pozvati se na staru.

----------


## japanka

kijara  :Heart:

----------


## ententini

Čestitamo, na svim lijepim zajedničkim trenucima.

----------


## pahuljičica

Kijara, nema ti što reći osim poslati svima skupa najveću   :Kiss:  .....

----------


## kijara

Drage moje!

Evo nakon duuuuugo vremena i nas opet. Našu osobnu priču sam pročitala u jednom dahu i ne mogu vjerovati da je zaista prošlo toliko vremena. Nemojte misliti da smo vas zaboravili, samo smo sa strane pratili što se događa!

Ove godine će naš mali miš napuniti ČETIRI godine (mami je još uvijek mali). Prije nekog vremena počeli smo se suočavati i sa prvim pitanjima vezanim odakle dolaze bebe i da li je i on bio kod mame u stomaku (kolegica je bila trudna pa je pitao "ta to teta ima u pupi"), iskreno rečeno jako mi je teško palo to "prvo" pitanje, iako imamo svoju priču koju pričamo uz fotografije kada želi, no prebrodili smo i to. Sada je lakše jer sam sebi povezuje činjenice koje ga zanimaju. Postavi pitanje, dobije odgovor i sav bezbrižan nastavlja dalje. Čak je i svojoj curi  :Laughing: (ima mi sin već i curu, ajme što sam ostarila) objašnjavao kako on nije bio kod mame u pupi, pa kako je cijela priča tekla i kako je sada on TETAN (sretan, to sretan je njegov dodatak, kada je prvi puta nakon priče rekao mama ja cam sad tetan,MM i ja smo upali).

I dalje je veeelika mamina maza, što dalje to više, igračke smo zamjenili tatinim alatom, tako kada smo vani obično tražimo ključeve, klješta i ostali pribor koji je spremio dan prije....U pokretu smo od jutra do mraka, krene od bicikla, pa preko nogomete (mama uči sina igrat nogomet :Grin: ),trčanja, skakanja i onda bi čovjek pomislio, umorit će se, neće izdržat, zaspat će....... malo sutraaaaa :Razz: , mama se vuče a moj sin puuuuunom parom dalje kao da se probudio prije pola sata.

Više mu ne smijemo pomagati kod oblačenja jer on je (vejiki decko i moze cam), borimo se oko pomaganje-sve što se radi mora biti prisutan i mora pomoći, zato mama pored tolike pomoći ručak krene praviti u devet, pa do podne. Jooooj kad uzme kuhaču pa on ide pavit jucak, uffff za pojest je. :Love:  

drage moje u ove sitne sate od nas toliko

svima vama koji još čekate od sveg srca želimo da što prije zagrlite svoje male anđele :Saint: 

velika pusa od nas troje

----------


## Jolly

i ja sam pustila suzu čitajući ovo, divna priča.

----------


## Kolu

Slažem se, uživajte!!!

----------


## magda_

:Love:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Prekrasna priča  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bambus99

divno!  :Zaljubljen: 
samo uzivajte sa svojim sinom  :Love:

----------


## V&NMama

Vaša je priča tako lijepa  :Heart: ...
Obogatila je i uljepšala mi ovaj dan. Puuuuno sreće vam želimo, a preslatko je kako je malo srce reklo da je sad "tetan"  :Smile: !

----------


## Snekica

Prekrasno! Mala tetna obitev!  :Heart:

----------


## priscila

Predivno! Samo uzivajte i budite tetni  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Predivna priča. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Uživajte skupa sa svojom mrvicom.

----------


## sonči

PREKRASNO!!!!! Nema se tu što dodati..uživajte!

----------


## kijara

Hvala vam svima od srca na preljepim željama i postovima.

Također vam svima ovim putem želimo "tetan Ukus"  :Zaljubljen:  tj. sretan Uskrs!! Preživjeli smo i ovaj, boje je bilo svugdje samo ne na jajima  :Laughing:  !! A tek kad je zekoooo stigao jutros, niko tetniji... Donio je čak i vejiki motoj (motor), jedini je problem bio objasniti kako jedan zec može donjeti motor koji zauzme pola gepeka od auta, pa su mama i tata zeku modernizirali i dali mu vozačku i auto  :Laughing: (palo prvo na pamet). 

Toliko od nas za ovaj put. Još jednom vam svima od srca želimo sve najbolje i najljepše, vama koji ste svoje anđele dočekali, UŽIVAJTE, a vama koji još uvijek čekate, DA ŠTO KRAĆE TRAJE. I nikada ne gubite nadu, svaka suza, trud, i muka, i više su nego vrijedne svega, kada po prvi puta ugledate svoje zlato- sve se zaboravlja!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## sati

SRETAN USKRS!

Današnji zecovi su modernizirani, na kotačima  :Wink:

----------

